# Opinions on Filters/Lights



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey all!

I got the 55gal for a smokin deal! Less than $100 for the tank and stand! Brand new!!

Now, Lights? I am going to have it planted, I already know about substrates and what not, just not familiar with 55 gal hoods/canopies. Anyone recommend anything?

Also, Fliter/s, I have been looking into bio-wheels but I am just not sure, to be honest, how they work. Any and all info would be appreciated!

Thanks
J


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

How much do you want to spend on a light system? I like the AquaClear filters. They are easy to use and last for a long time. If you got the money go for a FX5 filter. This is one bad boy. The less surfice movement the better when doing Co2 in a planted tank. For lights I would use a T-5HO light system. Use one 10,000K and one 6,500K blubs. The 10,000K will give you the brightness and the 6,500K will help the plants grow. If you need more help. Just let me know.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Will you be running pressurized CO2 as that can have an effect on light choices. I believe most people with planted tanks run cannister filters to help prevent some gassing off of the CO2.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> If you got the money go for a FX5 filter. This is one bad boy. The less surfice movement the better when doing Co2 in a planted tank.


I'm sorry, but I just want to point out this huge contradiction. Have you ever used an FX5 filter on that small of a tank before? The amount of water that filter can push is ridiculous, and would be intensely overkill for a planted tank. 'FX5' and 'keeping water surface movement to a minimum' are not phrases commonly said in tandem with one another.

Assuming the use of CO2, the old adage of 'keep the water surface as still as possible' is kind of bohunk. For the most part, some water movement is beneficial even in a planted aquarium; you'd have to have quite a lot of movement at the top to see a high enough drop in CO2 to affect your plants.

If you don't want to drop the money on a T5 unit, you can also use full spectrum CFL bulbs set in clamp lamp domes. No, it doesn't look as awesome as a T5 unit sitting on top of your aquarium, but it does the trick rather well. Make sure to check the specifications on the back of the package: you want a full-spectrum bulb with an actual color temperature of _around_ 6700k. If it's minus a little k you're still good to go, but I wouldn't really go any higher than that. 4-5 of those will do the trick.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Like I said. The AquaClear is a good filter. The FX5 is a bad boy. Several of my friends have these on there planted aquariums and the tanks are sweet. Some water movement on the surfice is not bad. You just do not want a lot of it. Because you lose alot of Co2 in the aquarium. I use a few power heads in my planted tank to help keep the water moving and the fish happy. It is in what you like and do not like. My plants grow like crazy and I'm having fun doing this great hobby of ours.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

For lights. You will have to go to the store and see all the different kinds that are out there. Lowe's sell plant blubs. Not T-5 blubs. I have heard several people liking these blubs and they do not run you $40.00 a blub like some fish stores sell. Check them out.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I can agree with big dog on the FX5 but it is alot of filter for a 55 but if you plan on going bigger I would go with it. I think the Fluval 305 or SunSun 303 would be good choices also if you dont have any plans of going bigger. I wouldnt go with HO T-5's unless you plant to run CO2 you can also use the 2 bulb shop light fixture if you plan on staying low tech.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

That is very true true about the lighting and the filter systems. Good luck in your search and post some pictures of your aquarium when you get it all set up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For lights, I'd look at the DIY section and look at NursePlaty's homemade lighting she made for her new 55g. If you can't, maybe you have a friend that can help you make it. Will save you a lot of money.

If you think you might go with CO2 in the future, then I wouldn't go with a HOB filter. A canister might be your best choice anyway. I own a Eheim and a Fluval FX5 and I'll say that I thought my Fluval was awesome until I got the Eheim. They are a little more expensive, but I think worth it. I would agree that a FX5 is a little much for a 55g.


----------

